# تصميم مشروع مدرسه



## اسلام محمد سليم (8 مارس 2009)

ارجوكم عايز تصميم مشروع مدرسه من الحضانه حتي الثانوي


----------



## دمع القلوب (3 أبريل 2009)

يا جماعه ساعدونى انا كمان مشروع تصميم مدرسه ابتدائى


----------



## معماريه جديده (18 أبريل 2009)

ربنا ييسر على الجميع


----------



## معماريه جديده (18 أبريل 2009)

:63:انا كمان عندى مشروع مدرسه تعليم اساسى انا برفع صور يارب تفيد الجميع اتفضلو:


----------



## معماريه جديده (18 أبريل 2009)

:63:


----------



## معماريه جديده (18 أبريل 2009)

_:63:_


----------



## معماريه جديده (18 أبريل 2009)

:63:


----------



## مصطفى رافع (2 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا اختي معمارية جديدة على المشاريع القيمة


----------



## mohamed2009 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## سلمى هاشم (6 أكتوبر 2009)

اريد مشاريع اكتر لتصميم مدرسة ابتدائى (مساقط افقية وقطاعات وموقع عام)


----------



## jirar (7 أكتوبر 2009)

زوروا هذا الموقع : http:llwww.freedwg.eu


----------



## حميدوان (8 أكتوبر 2009)

شو هال المشروع
بدك علومات مفيدة
روح على النوفرت


----------



## tamer gad (8 أكتوبر 2009)

تقبلولي مروري اخواني الكرام


----------



## ريماء صالح (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*فلسطين*

شكرا لكم


----------



## 7Architecture2 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

I already have the plan aand the sections done but my doctor insisted that my elevation should be artistic and not regular from the plan pls help !


----------



## nony-cute (4 يونيو 2010)

معمارية جديدة
شكرا لكى على المشاريع


----------



## cad for all (5 يونيو 2010)

انا عندي مشروع كنت عامله وانا في الكليه بس موش راضي يترفع لو حد عاوزه يبعتلي ايميله في مسج وانا ابعته علي الميل وارجو اني اقدر اساعدكوا بيه


----------



## lego (5 مارس 2011)

guys i need plans for industrial school if anybody can helppp ill be thankfull !!


----------



## مستر صديق (9 مارس 2011)

*يا جماعه ساعدونى انا كمان مشروع تصميم مدرسه ابتدائى*​


----------



## butterfly arch (30 مايو 2011)

شكرا ..... موفقين يا رب


----------

